# Snakeheads



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

In general, are they expensive? Any good advice/experience on them?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Best to grow them from around three inches, they will only cost around $10.
What do you want to know about them?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm, maybe you can get them in Britain, and for only 10 pounds, but here in america they're very illegal, and whatever few you can find on the black market are going to cost a lot more than that.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I pitty all snakehead lovers.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> I pitty all snakehead lovers.


why do you pitty them?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Because we can't have them?


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I wasn't sure if the hobbiest snakeheads were the same as the illegal wild ones. I guess that I can't have a snakhead then  Oh well.

That makes me almost as dissapointed as how it is illegal to buy/sell caimans in Wisconsin.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

*re*

what is the biggest snkehead that could go in a 47 gallon, 48" x 15" floorspace,


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What's the height?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

At least when you dont want to keep them anymore you can eat them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

lol
nice fish_doc


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

*re*

it is 18" high!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Probably a three spot snakehead.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> At least when you dont want to keep them anymore you can eat them.


people do that in asia.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

just a side note..if u get the magazine Tropical Fish Hobbyiest is it? i can't remember, but i got it and have a article on snakeheads in there few pages long...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o BTW this is the August issue i am talking about


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks, I will get it,


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, just got it the other day, and it has some really good stuff in it this time. Snakeheads, rays, native USA killies, and our own Pufferpunk even has an article in it on trimming puffer teeth. Make sure you go to the Brackish section and give her a cheer.

I've eaten Snakehead, by the way, and it's pretty good. I can see why the asian immigrants went to the trouble of bringing them here to the States.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

I read that three spot snakeheads get 3', true?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats the sub-species that your talking about. The common three spot snakehead which dosen't regard it's eye as a third spot only grows a few inches.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, I have desided to stick with my polypterus palmas and leopard bush fish,
thanks anyway,


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Good choice.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

got any idea on the price of these fish in england?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

About £15.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

bush fish and bichirs?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I was just looking at Snakeheads at my local fish dealers yesterday..i found them very interesting looking fish they were £7.99. Kinda freaked me out a little though, too wriggly lol


----------

